# Bluemuda pics in winter



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

You bluemuda folks, mind posting some current pics? Like to see the coverage of the kbg during winter. Want to see success and failures especially. Provide dates when you first laid kbg seed. Thanks!


----------

